# 21.4 rimless newly setup aquarium w/ c02



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

Nice looking start, Can you post your equipment list and stuff about the tank?

looking fresh my friend!


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

Nano-Nater said:


> Nice looking start, Can you post your equipment list and stuff about the tank?
> 
> looking fresh my friend!


Thank you
AQUATOP 21.4 gallon rimless aquarium
Quad t5 72 watt 6500 K about 3.4 watts per gallon 
Eheim 2215 canister filter
75 watt heater
Aquatek c02 regulator mini
Fluval ceramic c02 diffuser and bubble counter
Seachem flourite black sand 15 pounds as base layer
caribsea Tahitian Moon Sand 20 lb top layer
Seachem root tabs + all Seachem liquid fertilizers 
Two angelfish, 1 golden RAM , a handful of assorted tetras
Dwarf baby tears, 1 banana plant, not a hundred percent sure but I believe chain swords on the right front bottom, water sprite in back right corner, anacharis 

Any suggestions on a red plant that does not grow too high let me know thank you

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

Not sure what type of rocks those are got them thrown in for free with a few plants with the purchase of a $200 clown triggerfish for my saltwater aquarium lol

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

Nano-Nater said:


> Nice looking start, Can you post your equipment list and stuff about the tank?
> 
> looking fresh my friend!












Update 1 week later

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Entz (Mar 19, 2015)

Looking good! 

For a short red plant, I am a huge fan of AR mini. Only a few inches tall and has a nice dark red colour.


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

thanx i just ordered 

Staurogyne repens and Ludwigia Glandulosa


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

bri66799 said:


> thanx i just ordered
> 
> Staurogyne repens and Ludwigia Glandulosa











Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

bri66799 said:


> View attachment 495217
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk











Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------

